# SCADS..Bringing/wanted



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok...here we go...
I'll start things off 
Varaderos..UE line..#10+
Orange isos
Dwarf grey isos
Smaller manzanita branches 
(Thanks Tommy for helping getting this thread started)


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll bring some beer and chips. Hanger 24 or Shock Top ok with everyone???

Can bring on request:

Banded imitators
Highland Anthonyi
Lowland Fants
Highland Variabillis
Quinquevitattus

Looking for:

Starter colony of dubia roaches and/or any other roaches of similar size


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Well lets see.... I will be bringing the following: (prices are for reference and not set in stone.)

Frogs
O. pumilio 'Colon' ~4 months ootw and nearly full grown (pics below) $175 ea
D. auratus 'El Cope' ~4 months ootw $30 ea
D. leucomelas ~4 months ootw $30 ea

Plants ($5-$10 ea)

Begonia nimbaensis
Episcia 'Jim's Canadian Sunset'
Alsobia dianthiflora
Triolena pustulata (aka Bertolonia sp. 'Domingos Martins')

Probably a lot of cuttings including: Begonia elaeagnifolia, Begonia glabra, Begonia U074(one of my favorite viv plants), Philo. 'Burle Marx Fantasy', Philo. sp. 'Oval leaf' (aka BlackJungle Mini aroid vine), Monstera siltepecana, 
Peperomia serpens, Peperomia sp. 'ABG', Microsorum sp. 'Black Jungle', Rhaphidophora cryptantha.

If there is anything that you have seen me offer before that I didn't list, send me a note. If you send me a message now, I might be able to get something started if I don't have it already.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking for:
Cayanarachi fants
Pure cultures of purple Isopods, dwarf white Isopods
Mini epiphytic ferns


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Looking for:
> Cayanarachi fants
> Pure cultures of purple Isopods, dwarf white Isopods
> Mini epiphytic ferns


I've got a few purple iso cultures......still kinda new though...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They'll be fine by October!


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Alright I can bring on request...

Azureus froglets.
Escudo froglets.
Freshly started grey isopod cultures
Freshly started dwrf white isos
Freshly started dwrf purple isos
I can also start some pink spring cultures, silver spring, and white spring cultures.
Any questions please pm me thnx.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azn567 (Jan 11, 2013)

Can bring upon request(either for sale or trade for frogs):

Turkish glider FF cultures: 1 for 5$, 3 for 10$
Exo Terra Monsoon RS400 misting system unopened
Mistking Ultimate Value System (will trade for frogs)
Pacman Frogs
Mint Terribilis
Baby bearded dragons(leatherbacks, etc.)
F. Pardalis 'Ambanja' and 'Sambava' locales
Screen cages
Half-finished exo terra vivariums
18x18x24, 24x18x24, 12x12x18
Repashy - Superfly, Vitamin A, Calcium Plus, SuperPig, Crested Gecko diet


Looking for:
Manzanita Wood
azureus or leucomelas in large quantities
Entry Level Pumilio species
Highland Bronze auratus


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking for a male varadero.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I am looking for a calling male mancreek (2004 import).


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Also looking for Sean Stewart line Olemarie. Not the black jungle line (already have it)


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a female retic available.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

TIC-TOC TIC-TOC...One month to go..here is who is coming...
Karmapolice-Duncan
Cowboy232350- Tommy
Miko12-Mike
Forbiddenfrogs-+"one old lady"!!!
Frogparty- Jason
JPccusa-JP
Simpleledlightingsystems- Mike (vending )
Frogboymike- Mike
Phender- Phil
Mellowroo421 Brian
Dane- Junglebox ( vending )
Madcatmike- Mike
Randommind-Wes, V-Scape terrariums( vending/display) ...is hoping to make the drive from zonieville!!!
Hoping to hear from more of you!!!!!..PLEASE p.m. me or email at [email protected] if you want to attend...the amount of food I buy depends on who responds to me!!!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be bringing 2 female Orange Terribilis (fully grown and huge). They are Stewart x Marcus Breece Line. I would like to get $225 for them OBO. Please let me know if you are interested. 

I will also have a very Proven male Azureus. Lee novak line and 4+ years old. I would like to get $100 OBO for him. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

phender said:


> I am looking for a calling male mancreek (2004 import).


Check with taisavet. I know he has a calling male for sale, although I don't know the year. I could bring it down to OC for you one week during work, but I don't think I'll make it to SCADs (coming down to SD the weekend prior for football game)


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a proven Almirante pair and 2 offspring in a 10 vertical if anyone is interested. PM me


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

looking for; a female new river tinc, kotorei river tincs (think I spelled that wrong), dasha tincs, rare auratus or uncommon auratus, male tarapoto

available to bring if contacted to do so is; 
Costa Rican auratus
Hawaiian auratus
BG Banded leucs 
Het. Chocolate leucs (have offspring from same parents that are choc but im keeping them at the moment)
French Guyana Dwarf Cobalts 
all are at the moment a month plus OTW
my buddy has has sum yellow and orange galacs ready to go as well 
contact me for prices


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll be making it. 

1.1 Bakhuis (Very Proven pair)- Nabors Line w/tank
1.1 Microspot Auratus (proven) w/tank
1.1.1 EL Dorado-Spotted F1 (proven+ offspring F2) w/ tank
1.3 Cauchero (proven) w/ tank
1.1 Cristobal (sexed) no aggression w/ tank

Vanzo froglets
Bakhuis froglets 
one lonely Leuc 

2x- FCA (first class aquatics) acrylic vivarium
-wire rack 
-home depot black gorilla style rack
- 4x -10g horizontal tanks with or without mistking nozzles.
- LYR LED bars - bars are really dim now but are good if you arent growing nice plants 
- x4- 48"
- X1 36'"


email me for prices and I can txt you pics of anything!

[email protected]


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Woo woo Dillon coming to Ramona!!!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey erik I know I told you I was down to go back at bonnie's meet but I don't think I'll be making it down there because of something that came up. If anybody wants to buy any plants or anything from me I have an ad going on or if your looking for something you can pick up at the meet send me a pm and I have some good friends who can take it down there for me. Hopefully I can make the next!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Arman, sorry to hear that...you allways have some interesting plants you bring to the meets...hopefully we will see you next time....


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Also forgot to add, 0.0.3 southern variabilis-UE with tank

Can also bring some cork rounds/flats


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> Also forgot to add, 0.0.3 southern variabilis-UE with tank
> 
> Can also bring some cork rounds/flats


Bring the cork rounds Dillon....


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

erik s said:


> Bring the cork rounds Dillon....


We'll I don't know, I don't have a Uhaul full.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL, dream big I guess.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> We'll I don't know, I don't have a Uhaul full.


Don't you be gettin everybody stirred up here on the "board".!!!!!!


----------



## SimpleLEDLightingSystems (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone know if bonnie is coming? She usually has some interesting bugs that I want, Haha! I am also looking to expand my plant collection again so anyone with not so common terrarium plants hit me up or bring what you have. Obviously I will have lights  If you're interested in light bars let me know prior to SCADS, you'll be seeing an ad here soon (after I hit my 25 post mark ). They are only made when there's an order, super bright (5040LM) and are only 36W of power, 40" long works perfect for 48" backer racks. 

-Mike-


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Haven't heard a peep from Bonnie.!!!?????


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I PMed her earlier today and linked the other SCADS thread. I have not heard back from her yet.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

SimpleLEDLightingSystems said:


> Anyone know if bonnie is coming? She usually has some interesting bugs that I want, Haha! I am also looking to expand my plant collection again so anyone with not so common terrarium plants hit me up or bring what you have. Obviously I will have lights  If you're interested in light bars let me know prior to SCADS, you'll be seeing an ad here soon (after I hit my 25 post mark ). They are only made when there's an order, super bright (5040LM) and are only 36W of power, 40" long works perfect for 48" backer racks.
> 
> -Mike-


Mike if your looking for several odd things send me a pm and I think I can send it down there to the meet. I have a couple packages available in the sales section if anything from there appeals to you.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll be there (im finally all moved in). I can bring: reticulatus, benedicta, inibico variabilis, a young probable pair of Regina, a group of brazillian yellowheads, veradero, a female Baru grannie, and a few other odds and ends..


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

If anyone is interested in having any custom (euro/sherman/non-vented) enclosures hand delivered to the meet-up...shoot me an e-mail soon so we can work out the details and make it happen!

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


[email protected]


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I can bring 7x9 poly bags if anyone is interested in testing my alternative method of cleaning culture cups (see here).


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, is this a closed group event, or can a new guy attend? I'm getting back into hobby after a long layoff and would love to meet the locals, get some advice on what's changed, and possibly get set up with stater cultures and plants if possible?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Would anyone in the Orange County area be willing to bring some frogs for me to sell at the meet? I probably won't be able to make it but I would still like to sell my Terribilis and Azureus. Please PM if you are willing to take some extra frogs. Thanks.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Calivet said:


> Hi, is this a closed group event, or can a new guy attend? I'm getting back into hobby after a long layoff and would love to meet the locals, get some advice on what's changed, and possibly get set up with stater cultures and plants if possible?


We would be more than happy to have you join in...just shoot me a p.m. if your coming !!!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll be going, if anyone needs any broms or plant cuttings just let me know


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I will bring

bri bri pumilios well started some starting to call
bastimentos, mostly goldust variants
probable pair of salt creek
proven luec pair
probable nicaraguan pair
blue jean pairs old nicaraguan line
black jean trio
esperanza trio proven
esperanza trio unproven
some random singles as well

If anyone wants any Marcgravia rectifolia or "suriname" please pm me 

thanks
ERic


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Seriously looking for male Cayanarachi fantastica.


----------



## SimpleLEDLightingSystems (Jun 15, 2013)

My light bar thread is up, any locals that are interested please let me know! There's only a very limited amount of lights available!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/126321-new-led-bars.html



dendrothusiast said:


> Mike if your looking for several odd things send me a pm and I think I can send it down there to the meet. I have a couple packages available in the sales section if anything from there appeals to you.


Man, I'll have to wait till you're there to get some of your plants, I'm scared I would kill them... Haha! I need a plant expert to ease my fear of killing expensive plants.



JPccusa said:


> I can bring 7x9 poly bags if anyone is interested in testing my alternative method of cleaning culture cups (see here).


JP, you know I want some! Thanks!



BonnieLorraine said:


> I'll be going, if anyone needs any broms or plant cuttings just let me know


Got any cool bugs or broms? let me know! Thanks Bonnie, nice to see you're doing okay. 

-Mike-


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

dendrothusiast said:


> Mike if your looking for several odd things send me a pm and I think I can send it down there to the meet. I have a couple packages available in the sales section if anything from there appeals to you.


I would be interested in purchasing or trading for both the Piptospatha and Kaya Lapsis if you've still got some to spare.. 

Chris


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a breeding trio of Highland Variabilis plus at least one baby that I am willing to let go for $180. I think they are 2:1:1.

I won't bring them unless someone is genuinely interested because catching them will be a pain in the patuty. 

PM me if interested


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

If anyone attending needs any gold hydei or gold wingless melos give me a heads up so I can get them started before the meet...
Also available,
Been beetles
Petri dishes
Few gallon bags of sea grape leaves..
Looking forward to seeing everyone in just a few weeks....


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I can bring 4 R. vanzolinii froglets with me for $200.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I need a couple of film canisters with suction cups.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> I need a couple of film canisters with suction cups.


I've got them JP....


----------



## RabidWombat (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll be looking for some isos (probably purple) and some well started (or better) springtail cultures. If anyone's got please shoot me a message.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Almost two weeks to go!!!!..getting stoked!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Super stoked! Might have an extra pair of uluguru mountain Pygmy chameleons, if someone's interested


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> Also forgot to add, 0.0.3 southern variabilis-UE with tank
> 
> Can also bring some cork rounds/flats


I would like to pick up some flats and possibly some rounds as well.



erik s said:


> I've got a few purple iso cultures......still kinda new though...


If you still happen to have one more purple culture available, put me down for it please.



erik s said:


> Ok...here we go...
> I'll start things off
> Varaderos..UE line..#10+
> Orange isos
> ...


...and an orange as well!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Will do Wes...
Also I'll be sending out my address and phone number as a p.m. to all that have responded to the invite!!! Got about 25++ people coming so far!!!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Quick list of a few of the things I will have;
Ancon Hill auratus froglets - 2/$50, 4/$90
1.5yr Oyapock tinc male - $85
Pre-boiled/baked live oak and magnolia leaves
20H slider vert
fireball, zoe, donger broms
some assorted 4" foliage
Repashy Ca+, Superpig, Superfly, Day Gecko MRP
Fly culture kits, and a few cultures of melano & hydei
Dwarf grey & dwarf white isos, silver & temperate white springs, mixed microfauna cultures

I CAN bring some vert kits/lids with at least a week's notice, or other supples from the website on request.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking for some reticulata

Thanks!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: SCADS..GUEST LIST!!!*

..OK...Here is who has told me that they are coming...
Karmapolice-Duncan
Cowboy232350- Tommy
Miko12-Mike
Forbiddenfrogs-+"one old lady"!!!
Frogparty- Jason
JPccusa-JP
Simpleledlightingsystems- Mike...vending
Frogboymike- Mike
Phender- Phil
Mellowroo421 Brian
Dane aka JUNGLEBOX... vending 
Madcatmike- Mike
Randommind- Wes, V-scape Terrariums...vending + display
XislanderX- Matt plus his date!!!
Dizzle21- Dillon
Sdriding- Mike
Tuckinrim8-Chris
Ericm-Eric
Bonnielorraine- Bonnie+ daughter and maybe Bonnies hubby!!!
Rabidwombat- Bill+ the wife...

If I have missed anybody or you want to come Please do contact me!!!
My address and Phone number will be going out this weekend to all the above people...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

What do you need me to bring?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

What ever Beer you drink!!!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

And just as a reminder.. I'll be serving dinner, there will be various munchies, sodas, water..but this is a BYOB event!!!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Anyone willing to carpool from la region?(I live in long beach) I'd potentially be interested in visiting Andy's orchids as well. If anyone is into spiders at all the area is great CA trapdoor habitat.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm also going to have a female banded Imitator ( tan line ) available ....


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: SCADS..GUEST LIST!!!*



erik s said:


> ..OK...Here is who has told me that they are coming...
> Karmapolice-Duncan
> Cowboy232350- Tommy
> *Miko12-Mike*
> ...


What is this, a "Mike" party?!?!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn, thats a ton of Mikes.


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

I would love to attend. I can bring bean beetles if anyone is interested.

Im also looking for a female intermedius from the Tarlton/Frye line, and possibly bastimentos. Im also looking for dwarf iso cultures and spring cultures.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Shoot me a p.m. ill get you the necessary info...after I get home tonight...


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Damn, thats a ton of Mikes.


We may need to rename this event "Mikefest"!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Also want some orange isos in addition to the purples!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Also want some orange isos in addition to the purples!


You got it big boy!!!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Damn, thats a ton of Mikes.


Definitely makes it easier for me to get to know people and remember everyone's name..."How's it going, you're Mike right?"


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

HA! I like to just call people bro, or dude, or home slice etc


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: SCADS..GUEST LIST!!!*



erik s said:


> ..OK...Here is who has told me that they are coming...
> Karmapolice-Duncan
> Cowboy232350- Tommy
> Miko12-Mike
> ...


We will now be adding "showjet95"and "calivet" to the list...


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I don't mind care who drives either! Although if I drove you'd have to climb in through the drivers side as the passenger door to my truck does not work.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking for some ghostwood if anyone will have any. Mostly for some 10 & 20 verts. So anywhere from like 10-20" should work. 
Thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Send a PM to Phender. Great ghostwood last time I checked


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I would be interested in purchasing or trading for both the Piptospatha and Kaya Lapsis if you've still got some to spare..
> 
> Chris


Chris I should definitely have some cuttings of both to spare by the next meet.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

randommind said:


> Definitely makes it easier for me to get to know people and remember everyone's name..."How's it going, you're Mike right?"


Talking about remembering names, I volunteer to make name tags for everyone once again.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> Talking about remembering names, I volunteer to make name tags for everyone once again.


Thanks for posting this...I was going to try to volunteer you to volunteer the printing of the name tags.....voluntarily of course


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I have 5 bri bri left, they have great color and they are about adult size with calling from tanks.

Pick up at Scads 175 each or two or more 150 each.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

If interested I can have brought

vanzos $50ea

tarapotos $45ea

FG amazonica blue Leggeds $25ea

Proven Female Chazuta (only 1 ) $ 55

Please PM if interested


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

In desperate need of a calling male Baja Huallaga imitator. I know it's a long shot since I don't know anyone in our group working with them. Maybe someone is getting a shipment soon from someone who is  ???? Please let me know.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking to pick up some Repashy bug burger, and various springtails too


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Also want THIN 1/4" or less branches of ghost wood or manzanita . Got some chameleons with tiny hands that need small branches!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Also want THIN 1/4" or less branches of ghost wood or manzanita . Got some chameleons with tiny hands that need small branches!


Got some red shank manzanita that will work...


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Six more days!!!..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Gonna be fun!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

For those of you that intend to come and have not yet contacted me, please do so soon...I'm going to " Costco"!!!!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

My daughter and husband had to back out, but it looks like Alex is coming down with me now instead, just in case she forgot to contact you.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

BonnieLorraine said:


> My daughter and husband had to back out, but it looks like Alex is coming down with me now instead, just in case she forgot to contact you.


Not A problem Bonnie..See both of you then....


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking for some small diameter cork rounds. 1-2", can be up to 20" long. 

Thanks!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

xIslanderx said:


> Looking for some small diameter cork rounds. 1-2", can be up to 20" long.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe "dizzle21" is bringing some...


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

erik s said:


> I believe "dizzle21" is bringing some...


Ill have see what i still have left. Im keepin some of it. Kind of a wood hoarder.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay, anything would help. Thanks. 



Dizzle21 said:


> Ill have see what i still have left. Im keepin some of it. Kind of a wood hoarder.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I'm going to try to make it. Anyone have any banded leucomelas?


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dendrobait said:


> I'm going to try to make it. Anyone have any banded leucomelas?


I do, but only males (that I know of) I need a proven or known female banded leuc. I can give you a couple just about full grown ones for free, but they are missing an eye. Perfectly healthy otherwise.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking for Pep eburneau. anyone? Bonnie?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dendrobait said:


> I'm going to try to make it. Anyone have any banded leucomelas?


I'm not going to be at SCADS, but I'll have some banded leucs ready in about 3ish months if you want. I pmed you...


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> Looking for Pep eburneau. anyone? Bonnie?


Sorry Dillon, don't have any, would love to get my hands on some though.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,

A few people have posted on this thread either wanting or selling something, but they have not contacted Erik to RSVP. Would the following people contact Erik or RSVP on this thread ASAP? 

- Redfrogger
- Redhead87xc
- bsr8129
- AZN567
- Dendrobait
- Ash Katchum
- kthehun89


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> Would the following people contact Erik or RSVP on this thread ASAP?
> 
> - Redfrogger


Riley (Redfrogger) will not be attending. I will be bringing a few of his frogs with me from Tucson to deliver to those that have made arrangements with him.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Im 50/50 right now.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> Im 50/50 right now.


Come on John..we don't bite!!!


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

erik s said:


> Come on John..we don't bite!!!


I would really like to but have nephews B-day that day and not sure what time its going to end. 

Also still looking for that male varado


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> I would really like to but have nephews B-day that day and not sure what time its going to end.
> 
> Also still looking for that male varado


Ok ok...if you decide to make the road trip at the last minute shoot me an email and I'll get you the address..


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I will have 1 cutting of Begonia Pavonina I can bring. 10.00 or trade for some kind of other cool plant I don't have.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> I will have 1 cutting of Begonia Pavonina I can bring. 10.00 or trade for some kind of other cool plant I don't have.


I'll take it for the $10 or I may have something you are looking for as far as plants go..


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds good!




Tuckinrim8 said:


> I'll take it for the $10 or I may have something you are looking for as far as plants go..


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Sounds good!


You have begonia 'lita'??


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dizzle21 said:


> You have begonia 'lita'??


I don't think so. I have a lot of different begonias but i have never bothered to remember their names. I can look around the frog room and compare to some google images tonight.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dizzle21 said:


> You have begonia 'lita'??


If not I can bring you some Dillon


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Just curious...who's all going to Andys orchids open house this weekend????


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

If anyone is interested I can bring:

Veradero pair- very proven -$175 and ill throw in a Juvie
Banded intermedius trio- very proven -$ 230 and ill throw in a Juvie
Black jeans juvies - they are almost three months- $160 each 
Chrome bassleri Juvie- only have one -$60
Female Solarte- $125
Female Baru Grannuliferous- $375
Probable pair of Flavovittatus- $170
Inibico Variabilis juvies- $50


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

erik s said:


> Just curious...who's all going to Andys orchids open house this weekend????


No, I will not be tempted until I have more vivs ready to go to put them into!!!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

erik s said:


> Just curious...who's all going to Andys orchids open house this weekend????


I just bought a few orchids from them this weekend at a show in Newport Beach (a couple that weren't on their site). I will probably stop by on the way to your place, but honestly I am pretty much maxed out on my plant space.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> If not I can bring you some Dillon


Sounds great chris!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be bringing some plant cuttings.
1. Geogenanthus undatus
2. Impatiens repent
3. nautilocalyx forgetii
4. Jewel orchid
5. Episcia plum country rooted runners
6. Episcia raspberry rooted runners
7. microsorum linguiforme


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll also have available,
Episcia Silver Skies
Begonia glabra
Epipremnum 'Cebu Blue'
Dischidia Hirsuta
Syngonium rayii 
Marcgravia rectiflora
Philodendron micans

Most of the above are rooted.....


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

miko12 said:


> I will be bringing some plant cuttings.
> 
> 3. nautilocalyx forgetii





erik s said:


> I'll also have available,
> 
> Epipremnum 'Cebu Blue'



I'd like to take these off your hand's if they are still available.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

erik s said:


> I'll also have available,
> Episcia Silver Skies
> Begonia glabra
> Epipremnum 'Cebu Blue'
> ...


I call dibs on some of your Marcgravia right meow


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

frogparty said:


> I call dibs on some of your Marcgravia right meow


Stop that right meow! 

Sorry, but meow that we are getting so close to the meet I feel the need to stop what I am doing and post right meow everytime something good gets mentioned. I'm finding myself wasting entirely too much time at work and meow is not the time for me to be playing in forums instead of working! ;-)

Meow, who's interested in some highland anthonyi or quinquevitattus? I'll make you a good deal if you PM me right meow!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What kind of people have I invited to my home???*
I'm getting very, VERY, worried!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Listen meow, I'm going to write you a ticket on this one. NO BUTS MEOW, that's the law


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

.....meow!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Chicken F*%$er!!!!!

Meow what??? Didn't see that one coming did ya!!!! LMAO

Gonna be a great time Eric! Looking forward to Saturday. Meow I just have to figure out how I'm going to afford all the frogs and plants I want!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey,.. bear f#%*er do you need assistance? (I quote this movie all the time) I am super excited about this meet!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Who wants a mustache ride?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Frava, what's that place with all the sh%t on the walls?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Did someone say Shenanigans?..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

And you know who that was?! Mr sunshine on my GOD DAMN SHOULDERS John Denver!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

This thread has been OFFICIALLY derailed!!!! 

I demand you all apologize to Eric RIGHT MEOW!!!!!

Sorry Eric....


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't wait till Sunday..that means we ALL don't have to be tortured by all this MEEEOWWWW!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Do I look like a cat to you boy? Ever jumpin around all nimbly pimbly from tree to tree?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry I don't have any Broken Lizard quotes, but I do have a list of stuff I will be bringing.

Plants:
Microsorum ‘Black Jungle’
Monstera siltepecana
Epipremnum ‘Cebu Blue’
Philo. ‘Burle Marx Fantasy’
Ficus sp. ‘Lance leaf’
Begonia nimbaensis
Begonia elaeagnifolia
Begonia limprichtii
Begonia prismatocarpa
Begonia U74
Ficus pumila ‘quercifolia’
Raph. cryptantha
Peperomia sp. ‘serpens’
Ficus radicans
Episcia ‘Jim’s Canadian Sunset’
Triolena pustulata
Alsobia dianthiflora
Maybe a couple other things as well

Frogs:
3 O. pumilio 'Colon' - Villegas ~4 months ootw (~full size)
2 O. pumilio 'Bastimentos' - Cemetery ~ 3.5 months ootw (3/4 size)
5 D. leucomelas
5 D. auratus 'El Cope' - UE


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

Can someone bring ABG mix? I need about 5 gallons of it. I can bring lots of banyan fig leaves as well if anyone wants some. I have like 10 HUGE ones by my house;-)


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

showjet95 said:


> Can someone bring ABG mix? I need about 5 gallons of it. I can bring lots of banyan fig leaves as well if anyone wants some. I have like 10 HUGE ones by my house;-)


I will be bringing some of my mix for $5/bag. Not exactly the same ingredients as ABG, but it's worked well in tanks for me, especially long term.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dane said:


> I will be bringing some of my mix for $5/bag. Not exactly the same ingredients as ABG, but it's worked well in tanks for me, especially long term.


Agreed! Dane's media has been working very well for me too.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone have any extra Mistking "value" Bulk Heads they wanna sell?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

One more day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Last minute but does anyone have like 11 bean beetle cultures? Please pm with a price?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

ForbiddenFrogs said:


> looking for; a female new river tinc, kotorei river tincs (think I spelled that wrong), dasha tincs, rare auratus or uncommon auratus, male tarapoto
> 
> available to bring if contacted to do so is;
> Costa Rican auratus
> ...


Are your green sips breeding yet? Any offspring you could bring? I have a friend that has been looking for some for a while.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, I've caved!! Heading to Andy's this morning before the meet up! Anyone else going?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

A few days busy with work and you guys completely ignore the User Agreement. ugh!
What to do with you? Oh yeah, share some good food and talks, of course. 
See you in a couple of hours.


----------

